# Google Drive : Alias compatible ?



## nifex (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai prit un compte 100 Go chez Google Drive afin de sauvegarder mes données et pouvoir y accéder de partout.

J'ai donc téléchargé l'application Google Drive pour Mac et j'ai configurer le dossier de synchronisation dans Document > Google Drive.

J'ai donc mis dans le dossier Google Drive mes dossiers important. Mais j&#8217;ai aussi d'autres dossiers que je souhaite sauvegarder mais je n'ai pas la place de les stocker sur mon MBP, j'ai donc créé des alias des dossiers qui sont sur mon disque dur externe afin d'essayer de les sauvegarder.

Donc mes 2 questions sont :



Est-ce que Google Drive va bien synchroniser mes alias qui renvoie vers les fichiers sur mon disque dur externe ?
Et si mon disque dur externe n'est pas connecté qu'est-ce qui se passera ? Est-ce que Google Drive supprimera les fichiers en pensant qu'ils n'existent plus ou bien il ne ferra rien en sachant que c'est le disque dur externe qui n'est pas connecté ?
Je sais que Google Drive est tout nouveau alors une réponse sera surement difficile mais je tente tout de même ma chance 


Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


P.S. : Je fais de toute façon le test et vous tiendrez au courant des résultats.


----------



## Damino (26 Avril 2012)

1-J'ai bien l'impression que non.
J'ai essayé avec des liens symboliques ... niet non plus alors qu'avec dropbox cela fonctionne (avec des liens symboliques "symlinks" et non pas des alias) ...


----------



## nifex (26 Avril 2012)

Merci pour ta reponse. Effectivement ca ne semble pas fonctionner...

Et en plus de ce n'est pas très rapide l'upload, en une journée avec de la fibre optique je n'ai envoyé que quelque Go (6000 fichiers sur 100'000...).


----------



## nifex (30 Avril 2012)

Un petit up.

Personne n'a trouvé comment ajouter à Google Drive des dossiers stocké sur un disque dur externe ???


----------



## Damino (4 Mai 2012)

Je viens de tester les Symlink avec Google Drive, SkyDrive, Cubby et les symlinks ne fonctionnent pas. Uniquement Dropbox qui garde une longueur d'avance.


----------



## Damino (25 Septembre 2012)

Les liens symboliques ne fonctionnent pas non plus avec Ubuntu One et Box.net

On attends une mise à jour ?


----------

